# Level Of Training



## Vegeta182 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys I was hoping to hear back from some of the seasoned paramedics on here. When it comes to hiring a paramedic from the United States. How do companies view Critical Care versus Associates Degree Paramedics? I have a feeling from reading these threads that Paramedics without a degree are undesirable.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would say that the majority of working paramedics do not have a degree. Most of the sentiment here seems to be that making Paramedicine a degree program would favorably increase the perception if the position while (or possibly due to) limiting the number of "qualified" candidates for the job.


----------



## Vegeta182 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just see so many comments in this sub forum about international companies only hiring critical care and associates degree paramedics. I also hear alot of people throwing off on US medics saying they aren't trained as highly as UK or AUS or Canadian medics.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2015)

Vegeta182 said:


> I just see so many comments in this sub forum about international companies only hiring critical care and associates degree paramedics. I also hear alot of people throwing off on US medics saying they aren't trained as highly as UK or AUS or Canadian medics.


We ARENT as highly trained and educated as a commonwealth paramedic. Just saying.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vegeta182 said:


> I just see so many comments in this sub forum about international companies only hiring critical care and associates degree paramedics. I also hear alot of people throwing off on US medics saying they aren't trained as highly as UK or AUS or Canadian medics.


I misunderstood the question, I couldn't tell if you were a transplant trying to get hired here or is you were in the US attempting to get hired abroad.

I agree with @TranspotJockey


----------



## Vegeta182 (Feb 23, 2015)

So as a NREMTP with an associate degree in emergency medicine what do I need to throw money at to get the right stamps on paper to get hired by an international company? Do I need to move to the UK and start over or is there training available here in the states that would make me desirable?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 23, 2015)

maybe SandPitMedic knows


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 24, 2015)

Vegeta182 said:


> So as a NREMTP with an associate degree in emergency medicine what do I need to throw money at to get the right stamps on paper to get hired by an international company? Do I need to move to the UK and start over or is there training available here in the states that would make me desirable?



Are you looking to work as a contractor, oil rigs, or just looking for work outside the US?


----------



## Vegeta182 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hoping for a remote onshore oil rig to start then hopefully having that company pay for the offshore safety training.


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a bad idea but since there are so many paramedics out there that already have the training you'd be a better candidate if you had it going in.

You should look into a NEBOSH class if you want to work an rig overseas. You'll also need BOSIET and HUET.


----------



## Vegeta182 (Feb 24, 2015)

[Qjust just UOTE="pcbguy, post: 564831, member: 1124"]Not a bad idea but since there are so many paramedics out there that already have the training you'd be a better candidate if you had it going in.

You should look into a NEBOSH class if you want to work an rig overseas. You'll also need BOSIET and HUET.[/QUOTE]
I just feel like it's such a pipedream. It probably is.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 24, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> maybe SandPitMedic knows


Lol. 

I don't know much about working oil rigs, never done it. I did look into it once... PCB hit it on the head. HUET & BOSIET at a minimum. They cost a pretty penny.

Obviously, degrees and CC certs make you more marketable. 

If I was looking to go into the off-shore world I'd take a look at Acadian's branch of that: Safety Management Systems LLC. I hear it's the place to start and get experience in the US in the Gulf of Mexico (GOM).

I've never seen any openings with offers to train though, but you never know. Keep your eyes open. 

That's all I know about that game.


----------



## Vegeta182 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks. I know a guy that is doing onshore oil rig work. Maybe I'll try starting there.


----------



## Pond Life (Feb 24, 2015)

Agencies will not pay for your initial certification. 
Once you are employed with them they may consider supporting re-qualifying course but this varies between companies.

As far as education - it varies depending on the job profile of the contract. Most do not require a paramedic to have a degree. What they are looking for is a paramedic or nursing ticket with significant experience and then anything specific to the role after that (i.e. primary care experience, close protection, NEBOSH etc). The hardest part of getting a job is getting remote area experience in order to be attractive to potential employers.

The degree thing is only appreciable really if you want to work within the commonwealth countries as a paramedic for a government organisation such as the NHS.

you will not require BOSIET, MIST and HUET if you are working on-shore as air transport over water is not necessary to get to site. So if you work in Kurdistan you won't need these tickets.


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 24, 2015)

Vegeta182 said:


> [Qjust just UOTE="pcbguy, post: 564831, member: 1124"]Not a bad idea but since there are so many paramedics out there that already have the training you'd be a better candidate if you had it going in.
> 
> You should look into a NEBOSH class if you want to work an rig overseas. You'll also need BOSIET and HUET.


I just feel like it's such a pipedream. It probably is.[/QUOTE]

It's not a pipe dream. I was working EMS in Panama City, FL and decided I wanted to contract. Just started harrassing people until they gave in. Lol. 

Really just kept making connections until I got to some recruiters. Now have worked for several companies and been out here 4 years. 

Just keep pushing forward if that's what you want to do.


----------



## RMTMedic (Dec 23, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't know much about working oil rigs, never done it. I did look into it once... PCB hit it on the head. HUET & BOSIET at a minimum. They cost a pretty penny.
> 
> ...





Vegeta182 said:


> Thanks. I know a guy that is doing onshore oil rig work. Maybe I'll try starting there.






Vegeta182 said:


> Hoping for a remote onshore oil rig to start then hopefully having that company pay for the offshore safety training.



Let me start by saying, I'm sitting in my office on a drillship right now, working for Safety Management Systems/Acadian.  Though there are jobs in the oil field, right now, they are hard to come by, but they are there.

As for training, if you have your NREMTP, a state EMTP, BLS, ACLS, and a trauma cert (ITLS/PhTLS), the more certifications you have the better; submit your application to SMS.  If hired you will do two (2) weeks at the SMS Academy (paid, housing paid, meals paid). Week 1: Core Safety (3 days), HUET, and HLO (helicopter landing officer), Week 2: Clinical Extension.  Following that you head off to work.  Some contracts require BOSIET, if necessary, SMS will put you through that.

If you have any questions drop me a message or an email.  jerry.boyd@acadian.com  I've worked here for coming on 6 years, love the company, love the people.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you very much for that information @RMTMedic .

I have two questions, but I will ask here so others who may have the same intrigue can benefit.

Is it possible to work where you do and live out of state, to commute? Is it a 1week on/1week off type of schedule?


----------



## RMTMedic (Dec 24, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Thank you very much for that information @RMTMedic .
> 
> I have two questions, but I will ask here so others who may have the same intrigue can benefit.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 26, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> We ARENT as highly trained and educated as a commonwealth paramedic. Just saying.



You would be surprised.  I have worked along side them on various contracts for about 3 years. Although many poses 3 year vocational type degrees (similar to our AAS), their skill sets and actual clinical knowledge and education vary greatly by country and is often below what I would expect, especially scope of practice wise. They often have to receive additional training by the employer to be on par with U.S. medics scope of practice (excluding Aussie ICP's  and SA ECP´s). That being said... despite this, it would appear from speaking with them the degrees have brought them many other benefits in their home countries and internationally for reciprocity purposes.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2015)

1- I've never heard of any offshore company paying for safety quals for employees (normally you are considered a self employed contractor and just like your acls/phtls you're expected to come with all course certs in-date)
2- Degrees etc look good on resume', but clients want experience and other experience guys to be able to vouch for you that is what will usually get you work
3- Moving to the UK will not help you
4- At the moment the offshore industry is on its knees, wages have dropped/positions have disappeared for now
(forgot to add number 5)5- Overseas you're often dual role since there aren't a lot of emergency patients.. So consider any health/safety inspection quals such as NEBOSH/Osha Diplomas

Good luck and keep harassing people/emailing/networking and you'll pick up something to get your foot through the door I'm sure


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> You would be surprised.  I have worked along side them on various contracts for about 3 years. Although many poses 3 year vocational type degrees (similar to our AAS), their skill sets and actual clinical knowledge and education vary greatly by country and is often below what I would expect, especially scope of practice wise. They often have to receive additional training by the employer to be on par with U.S. medics scope of practice (excluding Aussie ICP's  and SA ECP´s). That being said... despite this, it would appear from speaking with them the degrees have brought them many other benefits in their home countries and internationally for reciprocity purposes.


This. I was very surprised when I worked with some of them to find out they were not the super providers they were rumored to be in the US. Not to say they were not skilled or competent because they are, but rather just not "super." For instance, no cardioversion, no adenosine, no versed, no ketamine, no RSI, and preference of a SGA over controlled airways were the biggest surprises to me.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> This. I was very surprised when I worked with some of them to find out they were not the super providers they were rumored to be in the US. Not to say they were not skilled or competent because they are, but rather just not "super." For instance, no cardioversion, no adenosine, no versed, no ketamine, no RSI, and preference of a SGA over controlled airways were the biggest surprises to me.



The UK is getting more and more strict on everything limiting the paramedics. A friend working for the NHS said they're even talking about the idea of taking ET intubation out of their ALS protocols


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, a lot of guys I talked to said they never even did one. They were completely content with using the iGel in their war stories. 

Intubation, they said was shunned by the ER docs and they never really even considered it, even in codes.


----------

